# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  ارسال فایل با RMI

## powerboy2988

سلام
یه سوال داشتم.

من یک فایل 600k دارم که می خوام از سرور به کلاینت بفرستم.

با RMI چطوری میشه همچین کاری کرد؟؟

ممنون از شما :چشمک:

----------


## saban56

This application allows a client to transfer (or download) any type of file (plain text or binary) from a remote machine
http://java.sun.com/developer/techni...i_corba/#code1

----------

